# I just saw "Unbroken"



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Not a bad movie. The CGI graphics were pretty good.

Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2014)

I cannot wait to see it myself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2014)

I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## rogerwilko (Dec 26, 2014)

No thanks. I'm sure the "love interest" would make me puke!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Will have to look out for it in the cinema or at least on download...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 26, 2014)

rogerwilko said:


> No thanks. I'm sure the "love interest" would make me puke!



There is no love story in this. No woman period, except for a mom and a couple HS girls that are in the background. 

Its a brutual story.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2014)

I read the book a year or so ago. It was good.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 3, 2015)

Just watched. I think It's as good as "Empire of the Sun".


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jul 3, 2015)

We were somehow able to watch this movie in school on the last two days. An excellent movie indeed. Makes me want to build a B-24.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2015)

Saw it on the plane to New Zealand. Thought it was a pretty good film.


----------

